# Work in Progress



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's the first steps in the making of a Victorian Sewing Box that SWMBO has set her heart on. By the time it's completed, it will have involved turning, routing, jointing, veneering, flocking and French polishing. The wood is mahogany.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Geordie,
That is going to be a great project, and looking forward to seeing your progress.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is going to be one superfine project Geordie. I'm sure that all viewers are looking forward to following this project via the step by step photos.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's an update on the sewing box. Sorry it's taking so long but I'm only a weekend woodworker
The first pic shows a jig I made to carry the turned pedestal so I could rout three dovetails to take the legs. I used a 3/4" candlestand bit in the table to rout the grooves but had to hand cut the mating dovetails in the legs.

The second pic is a dry fit of the parts and shows a hand carved skirt I decided to add between the pedestal top and the hexagonal well that carries the sewing box on top. I hope our forum carvers don't look too closely at the skirt as it's my first carving effort.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Geordie, that is one fine looking stand. I'm sure SHMBO is going to be very pleased with it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Geordie that is one nice stand. Some good work there!

Corey


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's an update on the sewing box. I'm waiting on my Merle Clamp to arrive before I glue-up the box sides. Once that's done, I can start veneering the well and box exterior. The top (not shown here) is cut slightly smaller than the base and grooved to take the tongues of the mahogany edge trim which has been shaped with an ogee bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's real neat Pete

NIce job 


=======



nzgeordie said:


> Here's an update on the sewing box. I'm waiting on my Merle Clamp to arrive before I glue-up the box sides. Once that's done, I can start veneering the well and box exterior. The top (not shown here) is cut slightly smaller than the base and grooved to take the tongues of the mahogany edge trim which has been shaped with an ogee bit.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

"completed, it will have involved turning, routing, jointing, veneering, flocking and French polishing."
Quite a project.
Looking Great.!
Looking forward to seeing the rest of the steps & the finished product


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is one very fine project Pete, one that I'm sure will be passed down through your family for probably several generations.

Without wishing to introduce a sour note, I'd like to refer back to the earlier shot showing routing the leg. For the sake of beginners may I point out that the shot was taken from the rear of the Triton router table and the wood must be fed from right to left, that is in a clockwise direction when standing in front of the table otherwise the piece will be catapulted across the shop, or garden as the case may be!


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Quite right, Harry. Rather like an 'underarm' delivery, eh? Legal, but not quite the way to go. But thanks Bj, Dave and yourself, Harry for the kind comments.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Next stage in the looooong history of the sewing box showing the veneered components. The text on the pics should explain.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What skill and patience you're demonstrating Pete, you make me envious.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

It appears all you guys "down under" are extremely clever! I like the swell picture show and your craftsmanship. Good job Geordie!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Your project is something that will be around in your family a long time. When I see such workmanship I am reminded of the things my Dad was capable of. That is some of the finest work I have seen. That kind of talent, and others like it come from years of trial and error I am sure. Well congratulations on a piece so extraordinarily made.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Jer and Thanks Tom, for your kind comments. I came late to woodworking but find it's something I really have a taste for (if not the skill ) and I guess that makes a whole difference to your approach. I also guess that, getting older teaches you the patience you need for some projects like this one and if age doesn't teach you patience, then a wife and kids/grandkids surely will


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

*Almost there...*

Here's an update on the sewing box. All the veneering is complete and the last thing to do is finish the box and 'trumpet' and flock the interior. Here are the latest pictures in the series. The next (and last) will be the completed box.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking piece of work Geordie. Good on ya mate.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pete

VERY nice job , five stars ***** on this one 


=========



nzgeordie said:


> Here's an update on the sewing box. All the veneering is complete and the last thing to do is finish the box and 'trumpet' and flock the interior. Here are the latest pictures in the series. The next (and last) will be the completed box.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's incredible Geordie..

Such Craftsmanship I can only aspire to!

Jim


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

One of those rare occasions Pete where I'm lost for words. Simply outstanding.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Let me throw in my kudos as well. That piece is simply priceless. Congrats.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Pete,
There are woodworkers and there are craftsmen. You, my friend, are most definitely in the craftsman category!


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

*Work in Progress - Finished*

Here's the last photo of the sewing box I'll be posting showing the flocked interior.
In fact, this will be my Last Post ever (sound of a lone bugle) so I'd like to take the opportunity of thanking everyone who has helped me with their advice, encouragement and friendship.
I wish you all Season's Greetings.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Pete, you have been a good friend and I have enjoyed your presence on the forum.
You will be sadly missed. For a ditch jumper, you can't be beat.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Are we to simply accept such a resignation without attempting to find the reason for what may well be disenchantment with the forum, moderators, where are you all?
Newer members may not be familiar with with Pete because, unlike me, he has never been a prolific poster, also unlike me when he does post, his projects are major works that take time to produce, just look through his gallery!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Well I am most certainly curious as to why this is your last post? Your work is superb and I hate to see us lose such a gifted contributor! How can we help you reconsider this Pete?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Wait a minute, Pete!!! You can't just run off like this without an explanation... Especially if it was something we did. Otherwise, if it's personal, just say mind your own business.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Are we to simply accept such a resignation without attempting to find the reason for what may well be disenchantment with the forum, moderators, where are you all?
> Newer members may not be familiar with with Pete because, unlike me, he has never been a prolific poster, also unlike me when he does post, his projects are major works that take time to produce, just look through his gallery!



thanks Harry, what a great post! maybe it should get some response from the forum and moderators. it seems that many fall by the wayside and that good members are never asked why they are disenchanted. i have an idea of the problem, but im always seen as a big mouth troublemaker.
and when questioned i get chastized! it seems our moderation team might could help.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Levon I am doing my best to find out and resolve the issue if there is one. I have no idea what it might be so I will have to wait for a response from Pete.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Deb

i applaud you for trying! im afraid that you may not get much of a response. it seems lots of members may be finicky of taking to moderators about problems they may have. 
if i can help, ill do anything you ask of me.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks to all for your concern and I hope my PM's have set your minds at rest.


----------

